# No em deixarien casar amb tu



## gvergara

Hola:

Atès que el verb _casar_ és normalment pronominal, perquè no s'ha emprat el pronom _-me _en aquest cas? Això es deu a l'ús del pronom feble davant del verb _deixar_? Comprenc que en la majoria dels casos cal emprar-los o al davant o al darrera de les perífrasis verbals, però en aquest cas no em fa gaire sentit, perquè el primer pronom depèn del verb _deixar._ No és permesa la "doble" utilització de pronoms febles. Gràcies per endavant

_No em deixarien casar amb tu per culpa del teu ofici, que et fa anar d'una mar a l'altra._
*De "Aloma" de Mercè Rodoreda*

Vet aquí un altre exemple del mateix llibre

_A mi em semba que el que volia era *fer-la deseperar*_ (en comptes de ...*fer-la desesperar-se*)

Gonzalo (Corregiu tots els meus errors sisplau )


----------



## avellanainphilly

Curiós...
A mi em sona igual de bé (i) que (ii). A (i) sembla com si el pronom fos complement tant de "deixar" com de "casar". 

_(i) No em deixarien casar amb tu 
(ii) No em deixarien casar-me amb tu

_A la segona frase, en canvi no li puc posar el segon pronom:
"fer-la desesperar-se"
Mai no he llegit res sobre aquest fenomen... a veure si algú en sap alguna cosa més.


----------



## paparreta

> _(i) No em deixarien casar amb tu
> (ii) No em deixarien casar-me amb tu
> _




En el segon cas, _fer desesperar_ no és _desesperar-se_, tenen sentits diferents.

_A mi em semba que el que volia era *fer-la desesperar*_
_A mi em semba que el que aconseguiria [ella mateixa] era *desesperar-se*_


----------



## paparreta

Perdó, i el pronom del primer cas és senzillament que es fa servir proclític o enclític. Posar-lo davant o darrera canvia segons el costum, el dialecte o l'època.

En qualsevol cas, sempre complementa casar.


----------



## gvergara

paparreta said:


> Perdó, i el pronom del primer cas és senzillament que es fa servir proclític o enclític. Posar-lo davant o darrera canvia segons el costum, el dialecte o l'època.
> 
> En qualsevol cas, sempre complementa casar.


 
No n'estic tan segur. Pel que sé, l'expressió és _deixar ag + verb_. És així que en _No em deixaren casar-me_ _amb tu_, el primer pronom complementa el verb _deixar_, mentre que el segon complementaria l'infinitiu.


----------



## paparreta

mmmm a mi em fa l'efecte que estem caient en un pleonasme.

Si _no em deixaren_ a mi, només podem relacionar el _casar_ amb mi, també. Difícilment podríem dir que _No *em* deixaren casar-*te* amb ell_, per exemple, per molt que aparentment el primer pronom sigui proper físicament a _deixar_ i el segon, a _casar_.


----------



## avellanainphilly

paparreta said:


> mmmm a mi em fa l'efecte que estem caient en un pleonasme.
> 
> Si _no em deixaren_ a mi, només podem relacionar el _casar_ amb mi, també. Difícilment podríem dir que _No *em* deixaren casar-*te* amb ell_, per exemple, per molt que aparentment el primer pronom sigui proper físicament a _deixar_ i el segon, a _casar_.



Jo crec que no és un pleonasme...
Per exemple,
"No em deixarien fer-te un petó"

O un capellà pot dir perfectament a una noia que  "Els teus pares no em deixen casar-te amb ell". De la mateixa manera, "Els meus pares no em deixen casar-me amb tu" també em sembla correcta.


----------



## paparreta

Ep, si t'hi fixes el primer casar és transitiu mentre que el segon és intransitiu pronominal.

casar [dlc.iec.cat]

*1 *v. tr. [LC] Unir en matrimoni. Els ha casats el rector de Sant Jaume. Ens casarà l’alcalde de la vila. 
*2 *_1 _intr. pron. [LC] Unir-se en matrimoni. El meu nebot es casa amb la noia gran del Pere. Són promesos i es casaran el mes que ve. S’han casat sense fer-ho saber a ningú.


----------



## avellanainphilly

paparreta said:


> Ep, si t'hi fixes el primer casar és transitiu mentre que el segon és intransitiu pronominal.



Sí, ja ho veig, però el que intentava demostrar és que, com apuntava el gvergara, "deixar" requereix un indirecte i "casar" requereix o bé el directe o la forma pronominal. És a dir, que són independents i, per tant, és intrigant que puguis prescindir d'un dels pronoms.


----------

